# Peter Jennings



## MA-Caver (Aug 8, 2005)

One of the many news stories of this popular and gentle spoken anchor.  I liked him and trusted him... paid attention when he was speaking on a major news story. 

 :asian:


----------



## kenpochad (Aug 8, 2005)

I heard said


----------



## arnisador (Aug 8, 2005)

.


----------



## Lisa (Aug 8, 2005)

.


----------



## Guro Harold (Aug 8, 2005)

.


----------



## shesulsa (Aug 8, 2005)

.


----------



## Rick Wade (Aug 8, 2005)

.


----------



## MJS (Aug 8, 2005)

.


----------



## Sapper6 (Aug 8, 2005)

i remember during the 9/11 coverage, he's the only one we watched.  there was just something about him covering the incident that just made you feel better.

RIP :asian:


----------



## Ceicei (Aug 8, 2005)

Not just 9/11, but also during Desert Storm (the first Gulf War).  He is definitely one worth paying attention.  Will surely miss him....

 .  :asian:


----------



## TigerWoman (Aug 8, 2005)

.


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Aug 9, 2005)

. :asian:


----------



## Xequat (Aug 10, 2005)

.


----------



## Gin-Gin (Aug 23, 2005)

. :asian:


----------



## Andrew Evans (Sep 21, 2005)

.


----------

